# Need help to speed up dessert production process



## mizp (Aug 31, 2012)

I need help to speed up my production process. Currently sells mousse in glasses and use disposable piping bag to deposit the mousse into glasses. But this is taking long. Wondering if there is any equipment similar to pancake/dough depositor which will work with mousse.

Thanks in advance for your help and Happy New Year!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

What are you having trouble with?  Getting it into the glass?  Getting the mousse into the bag?  Lining up the glasses?  Finding room in the reach in?


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

And what kind of mousse is it - chocolate? Fruit? from scratch or a powder? Some mousses you can definitely make the whipped cream a little bit looser so you can pipe it easily; or if it's a recipe that is intended to be unmolded, you might be able to reduce the amount of gelatin to give you a little more working time.  Powder mixes tend to set up really quickly and can be hard to pipe so if it's a powder, you might need to adjust the liquid or cream.  If you can give us an example/more information, people can be more helpful with suggestions...


----------



## mizp (Aug 31, 2012)

JCakes said:


> And what kind of mousse is it - chocolate? Fruit? from scratch or a powder? Some mousses you can definitely make the whipped cream a little bit looser so you can pipe it easily; or if it's a recipe that is intended to be unmolded, you might be able to reduce the amount of gelatin to give you a little more working time. Powder mixes tend to set up really quickly and can be hard to pipe so if it's a powder, you might need to adjust the liquid or cream. If you can give us an example/more information, people can be more helpful with suggestions...


I made chocolate mousse and fruit from the scratch. Mousse are made from pate a bombe base and whip cream. I have no problem piping them into glasses however, for volume consistency purposes, I have to put each empty glass on scale, tare and pipe the mousse to the weight I want it. Therefore wondering if there is any equipment that I can use to eliminate the weighing process , something like portion control batter dispenser?

Thanks so much


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Don't know of any equipment that would fit the bill. We eyeball.


----------



## carltonb (May 11, 2013)

I sometimes use a scale to do certain mousses when I make verrines.

My method id to put as many glasses that will fit on a scale at a time, then fill away just adding the weights up.

carltonb


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

use a ice cream scoop for portion control


----------

